# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Uitblijven menstruatie

## LC1984

Ik heb een vraag over de menstruatiecyclus.
Ik ben al sinds mn 16e aan de pil, ben nu 25. Maar sinds 3 maanden word ik later ongesteld dan normaal. Ik word het normaal zondagochtend maar de laatste twee keren werd ik het wel zondag maar wel s avonds. Nu moet ik weer ongesteld worden maar ik heb nu alleen nog bruine afscheiding. Ik kan haast niet zwanger zijn, heb al een paar keer een zwangerschapstest gehaald die negatief was, en sinds april geen sex meer gehad. Heb nu ook geen vriend meer. Maar ik ben benieuwd of dit normaal is en wat het kan zijn. Wie kan me helpen?

----------


## vlinderrrr

Hoi
Uitblijven van menstruatie kan verschillende oorzaken hebben. Als het een paar uur verschilt: smorgens of savonds hoef je je volgens mij niet druk te maken, als het echter dagen of weken verschilt kun je het best even naar de huisarts gaan. 
Bij mij kwam het na 8 jaar regelmatig ineens onregelmatig. Na een aantal onderzoeken heb ik nu de diagnose: PCO. Dit hoeft echter bij jou niet aan de hand te zijn hoor. 
Als je het niet vertrouwd gewoon even naar de arts gaan. 
sterkte ermee!

gr vlinderr

----------


## sannie40

Hoi,
Het is me niet duidelijk of je nog de pil slikt of niet.
Als je namelijk gestopt bent, moet je lichaam zijn ritme weer even vinden.
Normaal doet je pil dat natuurlijk.
Waarschijnlijk is het niks,
maar anders toch even langs je huisarts.

suc6

----------


## dotito

> Ik heb een vraag over de menstruatiecyclus.
> Ik ben al sinds mn 16e aan de pil, ben nu 25. Maar sinds 3 maanden word ik later ongesteld dan normaal. Ik word het normaal zondagochtend maar de laatste twee keren werd ik het wel zondag maar wel s avonds. Nu moet ik weer ongesteld worden maar ik heb nu alleen nog bruine afscheiding. Ik kan haast niet zwanger zijn, heb al een paar keer een zwangerschapstest gehaald die negatief was, en sinds april geen sex meer gehad. Heb nu ook geen vriend meer. Maar ik ben benieuwd of dit normaal is en wat het kan zijn. Wie kan me helpen?


hallo,

als ik van jou was zou ik eens naar de dr gaan en eens bloed laten afnemen.
ik zou eens vragen of ze je prolactine eens willen testen,
beste,

----------

